# how good are we gonna do this year?



## netluver (Jul 6, 2005)

i guess 43-39 and 8th playoff spot because of paul


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I think it's too early to tell right now. Still a lot of free agents out there to be re-signed and what not. Depending on what happens with Magloire, I say New Orleans will not end up with more than 35 wins. If they do somehow get to 35 wins, I'd call the season a success, considering how much they'd improve from last year.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

35 wins is a good, reasonable goal at this point. The team would have to stay healthy for that to happen, but for some reason the Hornets always run into injury problems.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

I'm sorry to say, I doubt we're going to be in the playoffs this year. Maybe next year... but then again, it all depends on free agency and injuries...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

ive been saying right around 33-35 wins as a realistic positive outlook. However, IF(big if) we throw max money at Joe Johnson and land him, this could be a 38-40 win team, and there is an outside shot of sneaking in the playoffs provided everything goes our way. It really is gonna be dependant on how nachbar,andersen, and others improve, if Magloire answers the call, as well as how productive our rookies are. If everything falls into place, this team can be more of a powerhouse than people expect.

Paul
Smith
Johnson
Brown
Magloire
thats a damn good lookin lineup. A little young for my liking, but even if playoffs are out of the question this year, 2 years from now things are really lookin up.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Tooeasy said:


> ive been saying right around 33-35 wins as a realistic positive outlook. However, IF(big if) we throw max money at Joe Johnson and land him, this could be a 38-40 win team, and there is an outside shot of sneaking in the playoffs provided everything goes our way. It really is gonna be dependant on how nachbar,andersen, and others improve, if Magloire answers the call, as well as how productive our rookies are. If everything falls into place, this team can be more of a powerhouse than people expect.
> 
> Paul
> Smith
> ...



I doubt we get Joe Johnson. And also, eventually P.J. Brown is going to have to be replaced. I like the guy and he's always been a good player, but the fact is that he is getting old and young, fresh legs at the starting PF position is very important to acquire in the next couple of years.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

jalen5 said:


> I doubt we get Joe Johnson. And also, eventually P.J. Brown is going to have to be replaced. I like the guy and he's always been a good player, but the fact is that he is getting old and young, fresh legs at the starting PF position is very important to acquire in the next couple of years.


I essentially know we aren't getting Joe Johnson, however he's really the only person I wanna throw money at this offseason. Bobby Simmons is a decent player, but I got doubts hes gonna get much better, and im sure hes gonna be looking for a big contract after coming off such a successful season in order to cash in on his accomplishments.


----------



## artestghetto (Jul 12, 2005)

its a long shot to make it to the playoffs,but we'll be better than last year for sure(19-63).


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

30-52


----------



## artestghetto (Jul 12, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> 30-52


dat's about right.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I think we can get 38 wins...


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

No Baron? No playoffs....


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I think it all depends on the developement of Chris Paul and J.R. Smith! If they play good we will have success, if they don't we fail to make the playoffs!


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

If we can sign a good FA, then playoffs are not that far from the reachness


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

You gave terrible a new meaning with last seasons performence. I highly doubt anything close to playoffs, and its ignorant to think otherwise. You got a rookie PG (dont usually make an impact right away) and thats about it. So i say a few more wins, but i can not see how on earth some people are saying 30+, not a chance.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

LakerLunatic said:


> You gave terrible a new meaning with last seasons performence. I highly doubt anything close to playoffs, and its ignorant to think otherwise. You got a rookie PG (dont usually make an impact right away) and thats about it. So i say a few more wins, but i can not see how on earth some people are saying 30+, not a chance.



JR Smith, rising star. PJ Brown, solid big man. Jamal Magloire (if he's even on the team next year), good Center. They won 18 games last year with a bunch of injuries and emergency players, so it's not completely ridiculous to think they could win 30 games.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think 25-30 wins. The 06-07 year is the year I think the Hornets breakout and become a playoff team with one more lotto pick.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

LakerLunatic said:


> You gave terrible a new meaning with last seasons performence. I highly doubt anything close to playoffs, and its ignorant to think otherwise. You got a rookie PG (dont usually make an impact right away) and thats about it. So i say a few more wins, but i can not see how on earth some people are saying 30+, not a chance.


we played essentially all season last year without magloire, and never knew how speedy would work in the system. Smith will also be in his second year, and we signed the sharpshooting euro in Maca. 

dickau
smith
nailon
vroman 
Brown
This was essentially our starting 5 last year, its quite obvious that this is right around a 20 win team, no getting around it. We played a rook, an aging Pf out of position, a ballhogging sf, and a pg that played very well but may have overachieved a little bit. 

Paul
Smith
Nachbar
Brown
Magloire
Along with the development of players like bass,west,claxton, and andersen, this is a much more well rounded and successful team, and I really don't think 33-35 wins is outside the realm of possibility for us. And additionally, if this memphis trade is a reality, we may be setting ourselves up to sign chandler from chicago

paul
smith
battier
brown
chandler
A pretty good mixture of age and youth that has some potential to break more than a few teams hearts out there that underestimate them.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

I think that the Hornets are going to win around 30-35 games.


----------

